# Phoebe Buckley is hanging up her boots!



## RachelBristol (22 May 2013)

She has been tweeting about it ... who will ride the tricky ones now? 

but it is  I enjoy watching Phoebe ride


----------



## Twiglet (22 May 2013)

Is she though?! PB's twitter feed is on the 'erratic' side...wouldn't be surprised if it were to do with one of the spats she's having


----------



## RachelBristol (22 May 2013)

true, maybe


----------



## Girlracer (22 May 2013)

I'm not sure I'd believe much coming off her twitter currently...!!!


----------



## bgb (22 May 2013)

I unfollowed her - it was all a bit full on!...and weird


----------



## Lanky Loll (22 May 2013)

Looks more like she's just not concentrating  solely on ridden work?? Moving more to the bloodstock side. She's appeared to be more excited by the prospects of her NH horses than eventers of late.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 May 2013)

Who can make head nor tail of twitter really!!


----------



## ihatework (22 May 2013)

I could say something very un PC, but won't. Lets just hope that whatever avenue she takes she continues to develop her skills in how to present herself in public/professional manner.


----------



## jess_asterix (22 May 2013)

ihatework said:



			I could say something very un PC, but won't. Lets just hope that whatever avenue she takes she continues to develop her skills in how to present herself in public/professional manner.
		
Click to expand...

I agree!! Definitely an area of the CV which needs working on.


----------



## Twiglet (22 May 2013)

ihatework said:



			I could say something very un PC, but won't. Lets just hope that whatever avenue she takes she continues to develop her skills in how to present herself in public/professional manner.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't if I were you, she's quick to threaten to sue  

Agree entirely - I liked her as a rider a lot, but since following her on twitter, I wouldn't send a horse to her if I was paid to!


----------



## Lolo (22 May 2013)

But is it her job to be professional on twitter? Arguably, her job is to ride horses well. What she does in her free time is totally up to her, as long as it's legal.

It's an area that interests me, because of the rise of twitter usage as a promotional tool and then facebook as well. If it's a personal feed, then should it be used by others to judge your skills on a horse? In all honesty, I do think if your feed isn't private you need to be careful, and try and be professional. And I don't think dealing with anything publicly is a good idea- it's messy and a bit awkward. 

It would be a pity of she did, as she's only just getting back out this year I thought...


----------



## TPO (22 May 2013)

Can't quote on phone but it's a shame re ihatework & jess's comments as the first website ( didn't an HHOer set it up and manage it?) was really good. The on camera pieces were well presented and IMO put across a good brand.

 I can't make head nor tail of Twitter but back in the day when I was on Faceache I unfollowed for the same reasons as bgb.

Perhaps people in any sort of spotlight should have a personal/ private page and a "shop front" page. I like(d) reading   about the training and different horses, comps, etc not boyfriend/stalker/arguement dramas


----------



## ihatework (22 May 2013)

Lolo said:



			But is it her job to be professional on twitter? Arguably, her job is to ride horses well. What she does in her free time is totally up to her, as long as it's legal.

It's an area that interests me, because of the rise of twitter usage as a promotional tool and then facebook as well. If it's a personal feed, then should it be used by others to judge your skills on a horse? In all honesty, I do think if your feed isn't private you need to be careful, and try and be professional. And I don't think dealing with anything publicly is a good idea- it's messy and a bit awkward. 

It would be a pity of she did, as she's only just getting back out this year I thought...
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately any professional in the public eye, and using social media, will have their profession and private dealings linked should they choose to make matters public.

I don't follow twitter at all. But I can very much imagine the goings on. I only hope any other parties involved haven't risen to the bait and dragged themselves down to a level beneath them. And whatever anyone reads, always bear in mind there are 2+ sides to a story, and some parties may exaggerate, twist or downright lie.


----------



## Twiglet (22 May 2013)

Lolo said:



			But is it her job to be professional on twitter? Arguably, her job is to ride horses well. What she does in her free time is totally up to her, as long as it's legal.

It's an area that interests me, because of the rise of twitter usage as a promotional tool and then facebook as well. If it's a personal feed, then should it be used by others to judge your skills on a horse? In all honesty, I do think if your feed isn't private you need to be careful, and try and be professional. And I don't think dealing with anything publicly is a good idea- it's messy and a bit awkward. 

It would be a pity of she did, as she's only just getting back out this year I thought...
		
Click to expand...

Not her job as such no, but her job is getting people to send horses to her to ride - and if she doesn't portray herself in a professional way, it's inevitably going to put people off. 

She is very keen to talk about how many followers she has, and is a very active tweeter....if she didn't want it affecting her public profile or business, then she needs to change the way she goes about her social media-ing (yes, that's a new verb, copyright Twiglet )


----------



## Twiglet (22 May 2013)

ihatework said:



			Unfortunately any professional in the public eye, and using social media, will have their profession and private dealings linked should they choose to make matters public.

I don't follow twitter at all. But I can very much imagine the goings on. I only hope any other parties involved haven't risen to the bait and dragged themselves down to a level beneath them. And whatever anyone reads, always bear in mind there are 2+ sides to a story, and some parties may exaggerate, twist or downright lie.
		
Click to expand...

From what I can see there's a whole bunch of people sniping and posting about each other - it all seems very playground!


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (22 May 2013)

Hello everyone , seeing as this is about me I thought I'd reply in person ... I am indeed cutting back on my riding because of the fact that being honest as I always am - stuff like this..
Twiglet .. You say i am quick to threaten .. But who? And you I'm sure have proof? 
It's not play ground sniping .. I have been racially targeted , called a dirty gypo .. Told to ****** off back to my dirty caravan .. The list of comments is endless and all saved on my phone but of course I can't be open on my private twitter account about this , I never have been interested in "getting horses sent to me" simply because to do that id have to change who I was , not be honest upfront and show im in fact a human being with feelings.... If I was black or gay no one would ever be allowed to say those things , you know I read the comments above written about me and for a second I honestly thought - this could push me over the edge as everyone is all so quick to judge , point and laugh when no one knows what is truly going on behind closed doors.... The reason my ex , his best mate and his girlfriend have been calling me these names ? Because simply we broke up ... Yep that's it ... I got sent some DM privately to me they had also sent calling me every racist name under the sun .... But of course I cant talk about these because I'm the "nuts one"  please everyone don't think I'm sitting here with steam coming out my ears because I'm not - I'm sitting here disappointed and heart broken as you know what I am only human and it's sad we judge people for being that ... But I'm sure everyone on here has never handled something badly or been so hurt they don't know how to hold it together ... You think long and hard about if it was you , your friend or your kid that had been told by a "bloodstock agent" & 2 whips of your local hunt that you were a piece of s**t and pi**ys like you should be dead and not allowed to mix with horsey folk .. And all because I spilt up with your boyfriend and him and his mates took a dislike to you ... Please reply as with everything I'd rather it was said out in the open than behind closed doors...


----------



## RachelBristol (22 May 2013)

PhoebeBuckley said:



			Hello everyone , seeing as this is about me I thought I'd reply in person ... I am indeed cutting back on my riding because of the fact that being honest as I always am - stuff like this..
Twiglet .. You say i am quick to threaten .. But who? And you I'm sure have proof? 
It's not play ground sniping .. I have been racially targeted , called a dirty gypo .. Told to ****** off back to my dirty caravan .. The list of comments is endless and all saved on my phone but of course I can't be open on my private twitter account about this , I never have been interested in "getting horses sent to me" simply because to do that id have to change who I was , not be honest upfront and show im in fact a human being with feelings.... If I was black or gay no one would ever be allowed to say those things , you know I read the comments above written about me and for a second I honestly thought - this could push me over the edge as everyone is all so quick to judge , point and laugh when no one knows what is truly going on behind closed doors.... The reason my ex , his best mate and his girlfriend have been calling me these names ? Because simply we broke up ... Yep that's it ... I got sent some DM privately to me they had also sent calling me every racist name under the sun .... But of course I cant talk about these because I'm the "nuts one"  please everyone don't think I'm sitting here with steam coming out my ears because I'm not - I'm sitting here disappointed and heart broken as you know what I am human and it's sad we judge people for doing that ... But I'm sure everyone on here has never handled something badly or been so hurt they don't know how to hold it together ... You think long and hard about if it was you , your friend or your kid that had been told by a "bloodstock agent" & 2 whips of your local hunt that you were a piece of s**t and pi**ys like you should be dead and not allowed to mix with horsey folk .. And all because I spilt up with your boyfriend and him and his mates took a dislike to you ... Please reply as with everything I'd rather it was said out in the open than behind closed doors...
		
Click to expand...

I for one am saddened that you are cutting back on your riding, because I think you have a natural feel for a horse which is not something you can learn from a text book.  Your a formidable jockey


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (22 May 2013)

RachelBristol said:



			I for one am saddened that you are cutting back on your riding, because I think you have a natural feel for a horse which is not something you can learn from a text book.  Your a formidable jockey 

Click to expand...

Thank you! I really am not.... Just a good passenger!!!


----------



## Booboos (22 May 2013)

I don't know you but I used to really enjoy watching your videos and hearing about your progress. I hope you find a way to continue competing.

Sounds like you have been subjected to some horrific behaviour - have you considered going to the police? Racial harrassment is taken seriously nowadays, especially if you have witnesses to verbal exchanges or have kept the e-mails/texts.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 May 2013)

Really sad to read this. Chin up, and concentrate your energy on your horses and your friends instead. 
 Anyone who's been the target of gossip knows how awful it is, but ultimately, you move on and it becomes unimportant.
 Mean spirited people end up lonely and twisted.

 I'd rather be you than them.


----------



## HammieHamlet (22 May 2013)

RachelBristol said:



			I for one am saddened that you are cutting back on your riding, because I think you have a natural feel for a horse which is not something you can learn from a text book.  Your a formidable jockey 

Click to expand...

Agree with this! I have no idea what's been going on, but to read Phoebes post makes me sad to think that someone so talented has almost been driven away from eventing - something she is clearly good at doing! 

I totally understand that if the situation is incredibly 'messy' then the only solution may seem like leaving the horse scene altogether (to get rid of the grief) but I really hope that this doesn't happen. 

Stick to the horses Phoebe and s*d everyone else!! One good thing about horses is that they never judge you or say the wrong things


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (22 May 2013)

Booboos said:



			I don't know you but I used to really enjoy watching your videos and hearing about your progress. I hope you find a way to continue competing.

Sounds like you have been subjected to some horrific behaviour - have you considered going to the police? Racial harrassment is taken seriously nowadays, especially if you have witnesses to verbal exchanges or have kept the e-mails/texts.
		
Click to expand...

Hi yes I've been to the police etc ... But I honestly don't want to cause/have the hassle , all I wanted was to be left to lick my wounds , feel sorry for myself  after a sad break up and then move on....
Every time I'd get a few steps forwards they rear there ugly head and if I'm honest it has driven me a bit crazy as I just wanted to be left and a lone was doing my best not to cause un wanted heart ache or trouble for anyone


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (22 May 2013)

horserider said:



			Really sad to read this. Chin up, and concentrate your energy on your horses and your friends instead. 
 Anyone who's been the target of gossip knows how awful it is, but ultimately, you move on and it becomes unimportant.
 Mean spirited people end up lonely and twisted.

 I'd rather be you than them.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you , I'm trying too ... I'm just - believe it or not quite a softy at heart (don't tell anyone thou)


----------



## Jenni_ (22 May 2013)

PhoebeBuckley said:



			Hi yes I've been to the police etc ... But I honestly don't want to cause/have the hassle , all I wanted was to be left to lick my wounds , feel sorry for myself  after a sad break up and then move on....
		
Click to expand...

OMG you have almost quoted me after my recent break up! Too many people wanted to molly coddle me and its was only going to end up in me taking my bad moods out on them so I just asked to be left alone to lick my wounds, be grumpy, feel sorry for myself, and get on with it.

But looks like I didn't get as much bother in between as you.


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (22 May 2013)

HammieHamlet said:



			Agree with this! I have no idea what's been going on, but to read Phoebes post makes me sad to think that someone so talented has almost been driven away from eventing - something she is clearly good at doing! 

I totally understand that if the situation is incredibly 'messy' then the only solution may seem like leaving the horse scene altogether (to get rid of the grief) but I really hope that this doesn't happen. 

Stick to the horses Phoebe and s*d everyone else!! One good thing about horses is that they never judge you or say the wrong things 

Click to expand...

Thanks! I have handled it a little badly ... Heart on sleeve kind of thing but that's me! Love or hate me I can't/won't change ... Thank you thou


----------



## pearcider (22 May 2013)

horserider said:



			Really sad to read this. Chin up, and concentrate your energy on your horses and your friends instead. 
 Anyone who's been the target of gossip knows how awful it is, but ultimately, you move on and it becomes unimportant.
 Mean spirited people end up lonely and twisted.

 I'd rather be you than them.
		
Click to expand...

agree with this. Use it to make you stronger. Ive had people try to knock me down and its hard not to let it get to you but just remember....your the one whos been round Badders how many of them can say that...in the horse world you are a far better person than them

with men...one door closes another opens you will find the right one.

Dont give up many of us think your fab


----------



## Oldenburg27 (22 May 2013)

PhoebeBuckley said:



			Hello everyone , seeing as this is about me I thought I'd reply in person ... I am indeed cutting back on my riding because of the fact that being honest as I always am - stuff like this..
Twiglet .. You say i am quick to threaten .. But who? And you I'm sure have proof? 
It's not play ground sniping .. I have been racially targeted , called a dirty gypo .. Told to ****** off back to my dirty caravan .. The list of comments is endless and all saved on my phone but of course I can't be open on my private twitter account about this , I never have been interested in "getting horses sent to me" simply because to do that id have to change who I was , not be honest upfront and show im in fact a human being with feelings.... If I was black or gay no one would ever be allowed to say those things , you know I read the comments above written about me and for a second I honestly thought - this could push me over the edge as everyone is all so quick to judge , point and laugh when no one knows what is truly going on behind closed doors.... The reason my ex , his best mate and his girlfriend have been calling me these names ? Because simply we broke up ... Yep that's it ... I got sent some DM privately to me they had also sent calling me every racist name under the sun .... But of course I cant talk about these because I'm the "nuts one"  please everyone don't think I'm sitting here with steam coming out my ears because I'm not - I'm sitting here disappointed and heart broken as you know what I am only human and it's sad we judge people for being that ... But I'm sure everyone on here has never handled something badly or been so hurt they don't know how to hold it together ... You think long and hard about if it was you , your friend or your kid that had been told by a "bloodstock agent" & 2 whips of your local hunt that you were a piece of s**t and pi**ys like you should be dead and not allowed to mix with horsey folk .. And all because I spilt up with your boyfriend and him and his mates took a dislike to you ... Please reply as with everything I'd rather it was said out in the open than behind closed doors...
		
Click to expand...

How sad love watching you  I wish you every success in whatever you do.. So awful when people judge when they dont know real fact's


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (22 May 2013)

Thanks Jenni!  Wished I'd have handled it better but you know what some times you. Need to go a little crazy!!!!


----------



## alainax (22 May 2013)

Don't give up on something you love because of some mean people - then they have won. Don't let them take that from you.


----------



## Jenni_ (22 May 2013)

I haven't done it yet... But I think it will hit me eventually and I will need to VENT! Especially as said ex is a selfish horrid little boy who has been horrid and finished with me by text after a a few years.

Yuk. Why have boys when you can have ponies eh?!


----------



## Garnet (22 May 2013)

Hi Phoebe,

I cannot imagine what you are going through with respect to the racist remarks - it sounds horrendous. I have always admired you and respected your talent and I would be very sad if some people's comments prevented you from carrying on with a career you are good at.

I wish I had half as much talent as you, actually, because over 25 years ago I spent every moment I could working for Val Gingell and I used to exercise Abbotsley Gem, Hopper and some of the other stunning horses Val had in those days, but you have continued on to Badminton and Burghley, whereas I peaked at Novice level eventing!

I learned a huge amount from Val and I loved every moment of the hard work, but you have fulfilled my dreams for me with lovely people whose horses I rode, like Polly Taylor and Jo (who owned Queensbury Melody - Doris to her friends!) and it would be immensely sad if you gave up your career now.

Some people will always try to bring you down because they are jealous of your success and the fact that you are making something of your life.  It is a trait of mediocre people to try to bring high-fliers down to their level, rather than celebrating other people's success.

I hope you have some good supportive friends around you to help you through this dark time and encourage you to come out fighting once again.  I want to watch you at Badminton and Burghley again!

With all best wishes


----------



## RunToEarth (22 May 2013)

I suppose it is very easy to judge what is essentially a small snippet of someone's day (with reference to twitter) and we can vent to our hearts content on twitter/faceparty without half the equestrian population following us and passing judgement. 

Sad to hear PB's cutting back on the riding side, I always really enjoyed watching.


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (22 May 2013)

Addressing the me being a little erratic on twitter ;-) 
People should know I was 300 miles away from all my friends and family and for a few weeks it was just me and twitter for company so when I was having a low and they were kicking off at me rather than kill myself I vented on twitter .. It was my release ... Not the smartest thing I've done but surely not a crime? Everyone loved my web site because I wore my heart on my sleeve .. Sadly I can't (trust me I wished I could) just turn that off ... It's heart breaking being called those names and I tried so hard with my riding to prove myself as a person not as a gypsy or a p***y and to be called those names and spoken to in such a way broke me .


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (22 May 2013)

Im sad to hear your cutting back on your riding, to get where you did without all the money that some riders have at there disposal is an amazing achievement.  I was at Rockingham on Sunday and it was great to see you fly past again on a horse we saw lots of on the website.  I really hope you don't give up and let these people beat you, it sounds like a terrible situation to be in break ups are always pretty crap with out the added stuff it sounds like you have going on x


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (22 May 2013)

Garnet said:



			Hi Phoebe,

I cannot imagine what you are going through with respect to the racist remarks - it sounds horrendous. I have always admired you and respected your talent and I would be very sad if some people's comments prevented you from carrying on with a career you are good at.

I wish I had half as much talent as you, actually, because over 25 years ago I spent every moment I could working for Val Gingell and I used to exercise Abbotsley Gem, Hopper and some of the other stunning horses Val had in those days, but you have continued on to Badminton and Burghley, whereas I peaked at Novice level eventing!

I learned a huge amount from Val and I loved every moment of the hard work, but you have fulfilled my dreams for me with lovely people whose horses I rode, like Polly Taylor and Jo (who owned Queensbury Melody - Doris to her friends!) and it would be immensely sad if you gave up your career now.

Some people will always try to bring you down because they are jealous of your success and the fact that you are making something of your life.  It is a trait of mediocre people to try to bring high-fliers down to their level, rather than celebrating other people's success.

I hope you have some good supportive friends around you to help you through this dark time and encourage you to come out fighting once again.  I want to watch you at Badminton and Burghley again!

With all best wishes
		
Click to expand...

 Hello! 
My gosh what a small world!!! 
Thank you so much for your kind words ...


----------



## gunnergundog (22 May 2013)

Be proud of your heritage, whatever it is....it is THEY that have the problem, not you, OK? 

Kick on!


----------



## dominobrown (22 May 2013)

Are you going more into the pointing/ racing side of things? TBH I was always interested in the work you did training pointers as well as the eventers.


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (22 May 2013)

dominobrown said:



			Are you going more into the pointing/ racing side of things? TBH I was always interested in the work you did training pointers as well as the eventers.
		
Click to expand...

Hey! Going do half and half , cut down to 4 lovely eventers .. Have my two NH horses that will be aimed at hunter chases and the Foxhunters at Aintree and doing some stuff with the bloodstock side too!


----------



## Firewell (22 May 2013)

I loved watching you round badders Phoebe, you have done so remarkably well there will always be haters. The down side of anyone who manages to climb their way to the top of their profession IMO.

I would be very very surprised if anyone who actively uses Twitter or FB has not used them for emotional rants at some point. I know I have that is for sure!! As ever though there are lot of those without sin trying to cast their stones .

I think FB or twitter would be boring anyway if it was all used for promotion or advertising *yawn*. There is nothing wrong with being human and expressing yourself, up to others if they want to read it or not.

I think I'd be one of thousands on here to say that good luck with your horsie endeavours what ever path you decide to take. You obviously are very talented and I wish you all the luck and happiness. 

P.s Men Gah!!! Isn't it why we have horses? To cry in their manes over stupid men .


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (22 May 2013)

I'm disspointed Twiglet hasn't come back with proof of me being threatening...
Oh well....


----------



## Goldenstar (22 May 2013)

Phoebe ,
Good luck , we met once when I delivered a horse to Vals for one of her liverys , you where just starting with Little Tiger I followed  your progress with interest it's horrible that you have been having a bad time , men are fools dont waste anymore energy on that, be happy that's the best revenge.


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (22 May 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Phoebe ,
Good luck , we met once when I delivered a horse to Vals for one of her liverys , you where just starting with Little Tiger I followed  your progress with interest it's horrible that you have been having a bad time , men are fools dont waste anymore energy on that, be happy that's the best revenge.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!!!!! Xx


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (22 May 2013)

Firewell said:



			I loved watching you round badders Phoebe, you have done so remarkably well there will always be haters. The down side of anyone who manages to climb their way to the top of their profession IMO.

I would be very very surprised if anyone who actively uses Twitter or FB has not used them for emotional rants at some point. I know I have that is for sure!! As ever though there are lot of those without sin trying to cast their stones .

I think FB or twitter would be boring anyway if it was all used for promotion or advertising *yawn*. There is nothing wrong with being human and expressing yourself, up to others if they want to read it or not.

I think I'd be one of thousands on here to say that good luck with your horsie endeavours what ever path you decide to take. You obviously are very talented and I wish you all the luck and happiness. 

P.s Men Gah!!! Isn't it why we have horses? To cry in their manes over stupid men .
		
Click to expand...

Thank you and I genially mean that , I can be a hot headed whole lot of crazy sometimes but my hearts in the right place...


----------



## marmalade76 (22 May 2013)

How upsetting, and people often say how friendly and welcoming the eventing world is..

 I would stick two fingers up and carry on regardless x


----------



## kerilli (22 May 2013)

Hi Phoebe,
Nobody can ever take away what you have accomplished already, which is a hell of a lot more than 99.9% of people in the horse world will ever do! It doesn't matter where you come from, only where you are now, and where you are going... and everyone should accept that. We are not living hundreds of years ago fgs. The whole English 'class' thing leaves me cold, it's a complete and utter load of bull....
I'm sure I'm not the first one to say that they are probably jealous.   Nasty people always find something to be horrid about, if it wasn't your parentage it would be something else totally random.
There are some horrible people out there, but also some lovely ones. I hope you find the really good ones from now on. 
Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Firewell (22 May 2013)

No probs!
Try not too worry too much  .


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (22 May 2013)

Firewell said:



			No probs!
Try not too worry too much  .
		
Click to expand...

Also I can't spell for toffee!


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (22 May 2013)

Tantrums&Tiaras said:



			100% Agree 

Best of luck in the future Phoebe, keep us updated!
		
Click to expand...

I will I promise!


----------



## alwaysbroke (22 May 2013)

Have been saddened to read this Phoebe, have always loved watching you ride, good luck and don't let those horrible people get you down (easier said than done I know)


----------



## Honey08 (22 May 2013)

PhoebeBuckley said:



			Addressing the me being a little erratic on twitter ;-) 
People should know I was 300 miles away from all my friends and family and for a few weeks it was just me and twitter for company so when I was having a low and they were kicking off at me rather than kill myself I vented on twitter .. It was my release ... Not the smartest thing I've done but surely not a crime? Everyone loved my web site because I wore my heart on my sleeve .. Sadly I can't (trust me I wished I could) just turn that off ... It's heart breaking being called those names and I tried so hard with my riding to prove myself as a person not as a gypsy or a p***y and to be called those names and spoken to in such a way broke me .
		
Click to expand...

Most people on here will have had a moment like that at some point - its just most of us aren't as interesting as you so hardly anyone notices!   Keep your head held high.  Again, a lot of us on here have exes that turned out to be a complete letdown, but you carry on, and these exes teach us a lot and help us appreciate the good ones when they come along!  Ignore them, they are making themselves look stupid and badly brought up, whatever their social status may be.



PhoebeBuckley said:



			I'm disspointed Twiglet hasn't come back with proof of me being threatening...
Oh well....
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about it, some things are best just ignored.  You've adressed it, no need to dig it over any more.



PhoebeBuckley said:



			Thank you and I genially mean that , I can be a hot headed whole lot of crazy sometimes but my hearts in the right place...
		
Click to expand...

Haha - you sound like a perfect HHO member, half the forum is like that!!

Hope we do see you riding still, I'm another one who loves watching you compete and your videos.


----------



## Quadro (22 May 2013)

Pheobe, put your energy into your riding and show them how much better your are than them that way  You are a very popular rider and a huge talent, don't let people who aren't worth it bring you down.
Q


----------



## noodle_ (22 May 2013)

Honey08 said:



			Haha - you sound like a perfect HHO member, half the forum is like that!!

Hope we do see you riding still, I'm another one who loves watching you compete and your videos.
		
Click to expand...


haha this ^^^^


i will still continue to follow you on twitter phoebe, i admire you as a rider and especially your stickability from some of the pics you put up!!!


----------



## MillyMoomie (22 May 2013)

Please continue to post pictures of your dog. 

This is all


----------



## Angua2 (22 May 2013)

Good lord.... 

Well chin up, remember you do have friends, proper ones..... the ones that support and care,   but my good old mum always says when everything goes a bit t*** *p  "come home all is forgiven!"

 She is right... it will be


----------



## Lanky Loll (22 May 2013)

noodle_ said:



			haha this ^^^^


i will still continue to follow you on twitter phoebe, i admire you as a rider and especially your stickability from some of the pics you put up!!! 



Click to expand...

this and hope you're feeling ok after todays fall. Looking forward to seeing your pointers out and about - are you going to be returning to race riding?


----------



## Pidgeon (22 May 2013)

Just remember someone else's opinion of you is there problem not yours. If you don't respect them how can you respect their opinion? Therefore jump and down on it and bin it  
It's easier said than done, but trust me you are the stronger one in all of this, don't let the ******** grind you down 
EVeryone needs to vent at some stage in their life, you can't turn back time and re do things differently, what you can do is file it away and move on, the future is still pretty damn good you know.


----------



## stencilface (22 May 2013)

Cutting back on riding? If that's cutting back you should see how lazy I am, I'm sure I saw you at Aston mid week a couple of weeks ago 

Don't let the barstewards get you down is all I say, you learn from meeting dicks, onwards and upwards. Plus (I have no idea of your background!) maybe it is you background that gives you that skill and edge as a competitor, jealous people will always be arses in my experience.

Fwiw, whenever I've stumbled across you you've always been lovely


----------



## MagicMelon (22 May 2013)

Going back to the people saying Phoebe shouldn't put certain stuff on twitter - Pheobe do whatever you want, its YOUR twitter!  I think its nice that well known people like yourself actually show your human.  

I have also enjoyed watching your riding on You Tube, the video clip showing your stickability riding a bucking bronco round a field always remains with me!  Try to ignore the nastiness from certain people, they're more than likely just jealous of your success.


----------



## dieseldog (22 May 2013)

Phoebe I think you should take your own advice and keep on ....

[youtube]-7BfxJ5efPg[/youtube]


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (22 May 2013)

Not sure if you remember me and my horse but I rode in an ex racer demo at arena uk that you took - you were absolutely lovely to me and my ned and made me feel so at home and got us jumping someheights that were way beyond what we had done before. You are a very very talented individual who has a wicked way with both horses and humans  Good luck with whatever you decide to do as you deserve to be respected and admired for your talents


----------



## Foxford (23 May 2013)

Yes, to whoever went back to putting stuff on twitter - I get in trouble every few months for posting something which rubs someone up the wrong way! Some people are just blunt and open like that and I know I have friends who are the same. If I need an honest opinion, lets just say I know where I can go to get one. I wouldn't have it any other way. Don't just show you're a human - show you're an individual and your background is all part of what you are today. Same as the rest of us! Good luck for the future and live your life for you.


----------



## Weezy (23 May 2013)

Well when I have met you (in passing) you have always been smiley and approachable, which cannot be said about other high profile riders.  I have seen you stop and talk to children who wanted a quick word with a hero and always seem genuinely interested.

Fact is, going back to the name calling, the best horsemen come from common stock, not the aristocracy, and I reckon a lot of riders would give their back teeth for a little genetic Romany magic in their blood!

You cannot ever do right - if you are someone like WFP then you are sniped about because you were born with money, if you are you you are sniped about because of your heritage....fact is the reason you all do so well is because you have dedication and talent and people are envious of that...that's life!

And as for airing your heart on your sleeve, oh my, have I done that here over the years and been punished for it, to the point that I also sat, sobbing, wondering how people could be so cruel.

All the best for the future.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 May 2013)

I don't normally join in with these discussions,  but,  "Good Post Weezy".

That's that out of the way,  now can any one tell me how they get PB to reply to her AP messages? 

Alec.


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (23 May 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			I don't normally join in with these discussions,  but,  "Good Post Weezy".

That's that out of the way,  now can any one tell me how they get PB to reply to her AP messages? 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Hi , I'm terrible at using this on here! 
Not sure how to reply! Or even see the messages!


----------



## marmalade76 (23 May 2013)

PhoebeBuckley said:



			Hi , I'm terrible at using this on here! 
Not sure how to reply! Or even see the messages!
		
Click to expand...

Top right hand corner, says 'welcome, your name' under this is 'your notifications' - drop menu will include 'unread private messages'


----------



## starsailor (23 May 2013)

Hi phoebe.  Ignore the idiots who try to chip away at you.  Your 'take me to the rodeo' video is wonderful! X


----------



## PhoebeBuckley (23 May 2013)

marmalade76 said:



			Top right hand corner, says 'welcome, your name' under this is 'your notifications' - drop menu will include 'unread private messages' 

Click to expand...

How dumb do I feel!!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## marmalade76 (23 May 2013)

PhoebeBuckley said:



			How dumb do I feel!!!!!
Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Nah, takes me ages to learn how to use things and I've had a lot of practice on here!


----------



## Jasmine86 (23 May 2013)

I was gutted to see this on twitter. I am an avid team Phoebe follower!

I think you have to be mad as a bag of spanners to even consider throwing yourself around badminton on any horse let alone on a feisty little firecracker like Frosty - no wonder you are so good at your job!

I love the fact that what you see is what you get with you.  There is no plastic cosmetic fascade you are you and your passionate and fesity - all the things that make you a formidable eventer are the things that people have been commenting on.  Don't change for them the horse world needs some of the real world in it!!!

I loved following you online and your take me to the rodeo is still one of my all time favourite youtube clips.  

Please start up a blog or website for your work and keep us up to date.  I wish you lots of happiness in the future, I hope you're back closer to home now xxx


----------



## angelish (23 May 2013)

another lurker here who enjoys your updates and videos 
makes me sad to be reading this  
chin up , try not to let them get you down 
good luck whatever you decide to do


----------



## Lynds (23 May 2013)

Weezy said:



			Well when I have met you (in passing) you have always been smiley and approachable, which cannot be said about other high profile riders.  I have seen you stop and talk to children who wanted a quick word with a hero and always seem genuinely interested.

Fact is, going back to the name calling, the best horsemen come from common stock, not the aristocracy, and I reckon a lot of riders would give their back teeth for a little genetic Romany magic in their blood!

You cannot ever do right - if you are someone like WFP then you are sniped about because you were born with money, if you are you you are sniped about because of your heritage....fact is the reason you all do so well is because you have dedication and talent and people are envious of that...that's life!

And as for airing your heart on your sleeve, oh my, have I done that here over the years and been punished for it, to the point that I also sat, sobbing, wondering how people could be so cruel.

All the best for the future.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with this. It's called jealousy. I think you're a great teacher, had a fab clinic with you once and your upfront forthright attitude is refreshing!  I wonder if when the people that bitch about you 'resign' 12,000+ people will read a forum thread about it???!


----------



## Luci07 (23 May 2013)

Actually I do follow you on twitter and while I can agree from a distance that some things are better kept off it, I also appreciate I am considerably older than you and often think I am very glad twitter, FB etc was not around in my younger and more hot headed days.

But to get back to the point about bullying (which it is), the point is that some people will circle and try to find a "weak" spot. It's rather irrelevant that you have gipsy blood in you somewhere (rather romantic I thought!), bullies will always try to find something to have a go at another person about.  it's the same way an alcoholic will blame other people and will always try to hit their weak areas.

So chin-up, you really need to stop paying attention to the opinions of people who you neither like or respect, they absolutely do not merit your concern or worries. We have all had nasty ex OH's who make you question your own judgement and are foul so right there with you on that one

You have achieved a lot of success so build on that and do what you want to do.


----------



## hairycob (23 May 2013)

Who was it used to have on their signature "Those who matter don't mind & those who mind don't matter". I have found it a useful phrase to remember on many an occasion.


----------



## MyBoyChe (24 May 2013)

Can I make a completely random comment here!!  David Essex, I believe has romany blood in his genes.  Now I know that defines me as a woman of a certain age but my god, was he gorgeous and talented (I know, I know, you wont all agree but you get my drift)  I have no idea whether he ever met with prejudice as a young man but it hasnt stopped him being extremely successful and extremely rich!!!  Phoebe, Ive never met you, dont know much about you but what I do know is that you are an extremely gifted horseman, with a natural feel that is probably inherited somewhere down the line.  Please dont give it up completely, try and find the strength to follow you own line.  Im too old to bother with twitter and facebook, simply cant see the point of them, and when you hear stories like this Im glad I dont.  Hope to see you out and about at the big stuff and doing well.  Chin up girl x


----------



## rachyblue (25 May 2013)

I don't know you at all, but maybe give up twitter, instead of the riding.. at least for a while, then they can't DM you, and if you suspend your account they'll know you won't be reading anything they put up about you.

Take the higher ground.


----------



## Bedlam (25 May 2013)

rachyblue said:



			I don't know you at all, but maybe give up twitter, instead of the riding.. at least for a while, then they can't DM you, and if you suspend your account they'll know you won't be reading anything they put up about you.

Take the higher ground.
		
Click to expand...

First sensible post!


----------



## mandwhy (25 May 2013)

I enjoy your posts on facebook and don't think there is anything wrong with being open about who you are, where you're from and your feelings right now. People like to shut away their emotions and think showing them is unprofessional, well if you're still winning and still doing well then its irrelevant! 

People making these horrible comments are just showing themselves up as ridiculous and petty.


----------

